# SNZ Alarm?



## Dave315 (Aug 8, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what is the purpose and function of the SNZ alarm vs the other alarms on the GW5600? Thank you.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

that's the snooze alarm

once its armed, it will activiate the alarm every 5 minute from the time set until either it pass 30 min (6 alarms rang) or the user turn it off (by removing the snz alarm icon, not just by pressing a button to make the alarm "shut up"

G-Shock with snz alarm wakes me up everyday (and a tough solar one so that i never have to change battery)


----------



## Dave315 (Aug 8, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> that's the snooze alarm
> 
> once its armed, it will activiate the alarm every 5 minute from the time set until either it pass 30 min (6 alarms rang) or the user turn it off (by removing the snz alarm icon, not just by pressing a button to make the alarm "shut up"
> 
> G-Shock with snz alarm wakes me up everyday (and a tough solar one so that i never have to change battery)


THank you. Can the volume of the alarm be adjusted?


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Dave315 said:


> THank you. Can the volume of the alarm be adjusted?


 No,it can't!


----------

